# Is This Type of Hacking Possible?



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

My fiancé has gone through several phones because she says her phone, whichever one she has at the time, starts acting weird, like it's been hacked.

Her latest phone is a Galaxy note with the pen(don't remember if it's 8 or 9). It's brand new. After she called my phone (apple 10.3.3) hers starts acting weird.

The screen changed colors. Later, she made a call to some one else and had difficult hearing them. Then she called someone else and could hear a radio in the background, but they said they did not have a radio on & couldn't hear it.

She thinks my phone is somehow set up to mess with her phone. It seems like all her problems with all her previous phones also started either after she called me or I called her.

1. Is that possible? 
2. No one else has this issue when calling me. Is it possible to set something like this up to target one specific phone?

If it is possible,
1. How do we find out if it has been done?
2. How do we find who is responsible?
3. How do we undo it?

One last thing I can mention. Sometimes when she's talking to me on my phone all of a sudden her last words will repeat like a broken record & then there will be some beeps & the call is dropped. (Ex: Are you going?...Are you going?...Are you going?...beep, beep, beep...call dropped). This has happened a number of times regardless of which of her phones she was using at the time.

Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No, this is either a bad cell phone and maybe some bad cell service. Since the phone is new, take it back and get a replacement. If she's worried about someone messing with the replacement phone then she should password protected it and not give it to other people.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

When she calls is she calling through wifi or cell data plan?
If wifi, is she using a public hotspot?
If data plan, which carrier is she using?


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

She is using data plan through TMobile.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

But does she have Wifi Calling enabled on her phone?

See: https://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-34260


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

I don't think so.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

Just in case it wasn't clear in my original post, she thinks my phone is the problem, that somehow it has been rigged to hack her phone. She says that every time she gets a phone, it's fine until she calls me or I call her.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If it were your phone surely any one who calls you would have a problem, not just her. Unless you never call any one else nor receive any calls on your iPhone! 

If it were a problem with an android phone calling an iPhone or vice-versa, you would see lots of complaints.

I have an android phone and call people who use iPhones with no problem. My carrier is not TMobile.

There is something else going on and she needs to get to the bottom of her phone usage since it appears to happen to her on different phones.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well did you rig your phone to do that? If not then no. And that's not how 'hacking' works, you don't just call someone and their Phoenix messes up your phone. 

Maybe it's time she gets a new SIM card or a different cell provider.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

OK, thanks.

I didn't think such a thing was possible, but I wanted to make sure.

Plodr, when you say she needs to get to the bottom of her phone usage, what do you have in mind? Whether or not she has wifi turned on? Something else?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Frankly, I haven't a clue. She needs to go to a TMobile store and explain how every phone she uses has a problem when accepting or calling one iPhone.

Since I don't use TMobile and I've never had a problem, I wouldn't know where to look for a problem that doesn't exist for me.


----------



## Volstein (Aug 23, 2018)

bizwiz2 said:


> Sometimes when she's talking to me on my phone all of a sudden her last words will repeat like a broken record & then there will be some beeps & the call is dropped.


Such things happen when your phone is on the tap. Had the same issue and when I changed the phone it stopped.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> phone is on the tap.


 Do you mean that one person is taping the phone conversation?


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

Her problems aren't just with my phone. But my phone seems to trigger them. Then they happen with any phone.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

Volstein said:


> Such things happen when your phone is on the tap. Had the same issue and when I changed the phone it stopped.


Are you saying my phone is tapped, or hers? How would I find who's doing the tapping?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No one is tapping anyone's phone.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> Her problems aren't just with my phone.


 If her phone has "problems" then she'd be advised to take it where she purchased it and have them look at it.

Something isn't right. It could be hardware or software and the best people to sort it out are the employees at the phone store.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

OK, thx. But here's the thing:

People at the phone store are no help. First of all, she's had this happen with multiple phones from at least two different phone stores. All they ever tell her is that what she is experiencing are signs that her phone was hacked. But they never have any idea on 1)how to find out who did the hacking, 2)what method was used to hack it, or 3)what the hacker will gain from hacking (listening in on conversations? downloading personal info? what?)

I told her that I was told here on this forum that this type of thing, a phone hacking another phone and only that phone when the first phone is called, (see my post above.) isn't possible.

She said she also checked at some tech forum or something. They said that anyone can hack your phone. All they need is a piece of easily obtained software that they install on their own phone and access to your phone.

In her mind this makes me the prime (really only) suspect. Although I don't really have access to her phone. It's locked and I don't know the unlock code.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, if that other forum knew of how to do it and what tool to use, did they offer any suggestions on how to remove it and fix the phone?


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

No, they didn't.


----------



## Volstein (Aug 23, 2018)

bizwiz2 said:


> Are you saying my phone is tapped, or hers? How would I find who's doing the tapping?


It must be the one on which you do hear a repetitions of your talk.


----------



## Volstein (Aug 23, 2018)

plodr said:


> Do you mean that one person is taping the phone conversation?


I mean that third parties are taping the conversation.


----------

